# 1DX Image Quality



## Dave90210 (Jun 19, 2013)

I know most of you will be calling me crazy for saying I don't like the image quality on the 1DX. When I shoot with that camera I see no detail whatsoever in the image. The images appear to be in focus and the exposure is perfect but the images when zoomed in have no detail at all. No matter what I did I couldn't get any of the images to come out tack sharp! 

I noticed today Canon is recalling allot of 1DX models because of a focusing issue do you think that's whats causing the degraded image quality? 

I returned the 1DX and got another and had the same issue and ended up returning it again and got a 5D Mark iii in my opinion it's insanely sharp and the best image quality I've ever seen. My only issue with the 5D Mark iii is the shutter sound, it is very annoying but I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2013)

Go silent mode


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine produces tack-sharp images (and it's got an 'affected' serial number).


----------



## Dave90210 (Jun 19, 2013)

*neuroanatomist* Can you send me a full sized example of a tack sharp image?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2013)

You're kidding right? This is probably the highest IQ camera I've ever owned.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 19, 2013)

Go to CR forum for Images 1Dx, loads of sharp images.

The fact that you tried 2 Bodies & same issue might indicate the issue was your set up, rather than the Bodies. It hasn't seemed too difficult getting sharp Images, be aware that if your shooting RAW you will always need to apply some level of sharpening in Post, I don't shoot Jpeg so not sure if the same applies, but I suspect it would, especially prior to Printing.

I think the current service notice re the lubrication/focus is something that works it's way in after some use, rather than from the Factory.

I use 2 1Dx bodies, both affected by the recall/ service notice, but to date no issue, I'm sitting in the Lounge at Dubai Airport on the way to Tanzania so hoping the issue stays away for 6 more weeks.

But if your Happy with the 5DMK III, go have Fun, you have an exceptionally good Camera either way.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I'm sitting in the Lounge at Dubai Airport on the way to Tanzania



Have a good trip! I am often on Emirates too, love their inflight entertainment.

Dave 90210 - can you post some examples of the problems you described?


----------



## eml58 (Jun 19, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting in the Lounge at Dubai Airport on the way to Tanzania
> ...


First time Emirates, always use SQ, but pleasantly surprised, need a Bloody Guide in the Airport though.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2013)

eml58 said:


> First time Emirates, always use SQ, but pleasantly surprised, need a Bloody Guide in the Airport though.



Yes, Dubai airport is a bit of a mess if you are not used to it, and depending on what time you arrive the transfer area can be an absolute nightmare.

Still, their newer aircraft (especially the A380) are excellent. SQ is great but it all depends on what aircraft you are on, plus of course it is often direct which is nice.

And between the two I do believe that the inflight entertainment system on Emirates is second to none. Easy to use and they allow you to watch from the minute you get on, plus they allow you to switch on your mobile as soon as you land too.

Happy flying. 8)


----------



## Studio1930 (Jun 19, 2013)

This has to be a troll.


----------



## mbworldz (Sep 15, 2013)

Image just superb! I also have the 5DM3, both have great image quality. But 1DX has less noise in high ISO, especially shooing in low light. I got mine from the earlier batch, it has the focusing issues but Canon got it fixed within a day. Since then I never experience any problems at all. 





Dave90210 said:


> I know most of you will be calling me crazy for saying I don't like the image quality on the 1DX. When I shoot with that camera I see no detail whatsoever in the image. The images appear to be in focus and the exposure is perfect but the images when zoomed in have no detail at all. No matter what I did I couldn't get any of the images to come out tack sharp!
> 
> I noticed today Canon is recalling allot of 1DX models because of a focusing issue do you think that's whats causing the degraded image quality?
> 
> I returned the 1DX and got another and had the same issue and ended up returning it again and got a 5D Mark iii in my opinion it's insanely sharp and the best image quality I've ever seen. My only issue with the 5D Mark iii is the shutter sound, it is very annoying but I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## pwp (Sep 15, 2013)

It's sounding a lot like user error to me. 
Could be a combination of technique and poor glass.
The 1DX delivers awesome files. 

-PW


----------



## mbworldz (Sep 15, 2013)

+1



pwp said:


> It's sounding a lot like user error to me.
> Could be a combination of technique and poor glass.
> The 1DX delivers awesome files.
> 
> -PW


----------



## Eldar (Sep 15, 2013)

I have both bodies and they are top of the list of bodies I have owned over the last 35 years. If I had to choose one for IQ, I would probably pick the 1DX, but the 5DIII is very close. Adding AF performance and speed to the equation makes it an easy choice. The 1DX is the best camera I have ever used.


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I have both bodies and they are top of the list of bodies I have owned over the last 35 years. If I had to choose one for IQ, I would probably pick the 1DX, but the 5DIII is very close. Adding AF performance and speed to the equation makes it an easy choice. The 1DX is the best camera I have ever used.



+100


----------



## mbworldz (Sep 15, 2013)

Same here +100. I use my 1DX all the time and let me wife use my 5DMIII. I went to the Pro Photo Expo and Conference weeks ago and test out the new Sigma 70-200 on my 1DX body, that lens is one beautiful lens, super sharp, it can definitely can compare with Canon 70-200 L IS no joke.

Speed is second to none. 





RGF said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have both bodies and they are top of the list of bodies I have owned over the last 35 years. If I had to choose one for IQ, I would probably pick the 1DX, but the 5DIII is very close. Adding AF performance and speed to the equation makes it an easy choice. The 1DX is the best camera I have ever used.
> ...


----------



## pipsk (Sep 16, 2013)

Did you try micro adjustment? Maybe the lenses are the problem. I can't think of sharper than this.


----------



## mbworldz (Sep 16, 2013)

I got one question for you, as you mentioned about the shutter sound is too loud from the Mark III.
When you played with the 1DX, what do you think about the shutter sound? Is it louder or quiet than the Mark III ??






Dave90210 said:


> I know most of you will be calling me crazy for saying I don't like the image quality on the 1DX. When I shoot with that camera I see no detail whatsoever in the image. The images appear to be in focus and the exposure is perfect but the images when zoomed in have no detail at all. No matter what I did I couldn't get any of the images to come out tack sharp!
> 
> I noticed today Canon is recalling allot of 1DX models because of a focusing issue do you think that's whats causing the degraded image quality?
> 
> I returned the 1DX and got another and had the same issue and ended up returning it again and got a 5D Mark iii in my opinion it's insanely sharp and the best image quality I've ever seen. My only issue with the 5D Mark iii is the shutter sound, it is very annoying but I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## pipsk (Sep 16, 2013)

mbworldz said:


> I got one question for you, as you mentioned about the shutter sound is too loud from the Mark III.
> When you played with the 1DX, what do you think about the shutter sound? Is it louder or quiet than the Mark III ??



If I can answer you too, the 1DX is MUCH louder than 5d3. 5d3 in silent mode is almost dead silent but 1DX is like a machine gun, even if it's in silent mode it's not much quieter. I'd say it's not quieter at all, it only separates the two sounds of mirror locking up and shutter firing and slows down your FPS.


----------



## mbworldz (Sep 16, 2013)

All 1DX owners can absolutely answer this. Cause we all Know this is WAY WAY louder than the Mark III. 
Some people don't like it but to me I consider it as the sound of the the Pagani LOL. The reason I asked is because cause Dave90210 was complaining about the noise from the Mark III and he was using the 1DX at the beginning and didn't say nothing about the shutter sound on that. 



pipsk said:


> mbworldz said:
> 
> 
> > I got one question for you, as you mentioned about the shutter sound is too loud from the Mark III.
> ...


----------

